# Bay Boat Survey



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Alright 2 coolers, lookin to see what you guys own or would want to own. Not just a bang for your buck but a quality rig for the Gbay system and the rest of the coast for that matter. 

I've got my ideas on what worx around here but I can always use a little more insight.

I think its time to start the search. The mrs. may let me loose soon....whip crack....

ODS


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Uh oh

I'm going to though out any Tran built boat...then run and get popcorn and a soda.

Five


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Can't go wrong with a 22LTS triton!! It's a dry riding boat!! Takes the chop well!!!


----------



## Bama 82 (Mar 23, 2010)

My 24LTS Triton rides great and takes the rough waters well. Can get into a little over a foot of water too. Great fishing machine!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

For an all around value priced rig to fish the bays and jetties and short runs offshore a 24 ft kenner will fit the bill. If my budget is a liitle bit more, then a pathfinder, if the budget is unlimited a Yellowfin.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I rode in a Desperado 22 recently in rough water... i was really impressed. That boat has the ability to run in 6" and take the rough stuff just fine... and it was going 40 to boot. 

Desperadoboats.com


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I've never heard of yellowfin until now....seems that shallow sport and YF are a true guide boat.

thanks for the info...keepem comin'.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

TheSamarai said:


> For an all around value priced rig to fish the bays and jetties and short runs offshore a 24 ft kenner will fit the bill. If my budget is a liitle bit more, then a pathfinder, if the budget is unlimited a Yellowfin.


This...but add Grady White on the high end


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

My next boat will be a Tran or Desperado.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

The Grady White line has been known for being real great at taking rough water and being a good ride. The problem was they were heavy and had a fair deep draft. 
I consider them more of a big water boat than a bay boat. They may have some decent bayboats but be sure to check their draft.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Lots of good boats out there. Tran makes some really nice boats and I like the Desperado as well. I have a JH B240 that I really like. Dry, smooth and fairly shallow.


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

22ft Tran Sport Classic.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

A 21, or 25 outrage for Galveston bay


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I vote transport!


----------



## trevor21 (May 19, 2012)

I love my new water curlew!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

JH B240-Great boat


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have one for sale...


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've always been a Shallow Sport fan. For Galveston I would go with 24' Modified V Shallow Sport.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Been in a 24' Blue Wave. Thr ride was great but it runs to deep for me.
My 21' Shallow Sport is a little rough in the chop but it's a good fit for what I do. East Gal Bay most of the time with a trip to the jetties now and then. Lake Conroe all the time.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

A lot of guides in Galveston run Boston Whalers. Unsinkable, solid and a great ride. They can get shallow and get out in the open bay / gulf too. Our second boat is a 17' Montauk and it is great. If we only had one boat, I would look at the 22' Guardian or 21' Montauk.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Haynie HO with a 225 pro XS, there's a reason so many guides run them.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Blackjack


----------



## concan (Aug 10, 2009)

x2 19 or 21 Montauck


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

1997 21' Redfin with 150 HP black max 1st generation fuel injection.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> 1997 21' Redfin with 150 HP black max 1st generation fuel injection.


Or a Bay Hawk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I like my tran sport but if I had to get an all around boat it would be a 25 foot extreme or a ugly dargel Kat


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> Or a Bay Hawk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Those were also the cats meow.

Nothing can tough the black max though. And if they try, the unburned two stroke oil will choke them our.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Tran sport boats*

*My bay boat is a TRAN. Works for me! And great service from the boys - - - at:*

*Tran Sport Boats*
*1729 1st Street*
*Palacious, Texas 77465*

*361-972-6629*

*www.TranSportBoats.com*


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

I've rode in alot of boats and I bought the 22'-0 Pathfinder with a 200 HPDI, great hole shot, runs shallow, rides well in choppy water as well as 2'-0 to 3'-0 footers and very solid all around.

It is alittle pricy but the resale value is their when you need to unload it....


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Yes. Those were also the cats meow.
> 
> Nothing can tough the black max though. And if they try, the unburned two stroke oil will choke them our.


Paired up with a hawk or fin ...WINNING!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I appreciate the response and keepem comin'.

Just left the fishin show and saw a few kick-ars shallow sports along with others.

Got to meet Mickey Eastman, and found out he's a neighbor of mine...stopped by chickenboy's booth and picked some shwimps as well as a few other booths but have to give it up for the guys at Hookset with Chris Yost and gang. They really have their stuff together and I recommend them to all.

Like I said, keep the boats-a-comin...seems like many so far are transport fans...kinda curious as to who might take the cake.

ODS


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Canyon 2470....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

08 Kenner Vision Tunnel 08 115 etec for gbay make darn sure good and well you have a deeeeeep v.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Check out sea chaser. Not a shallow draft boat but should serve your purpost for Galveston bay system and beyond jetties.


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

TranSport XLR8 2480
Haynie 24 HO
SouthShore 24DVR
Whaler 25'

Those are my picks for the Galveston Complex


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I would go with the Haynie


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

I have to say I love my 2400 pure bay. Does great in rough chop. I need more time running it in the chop though. Logic is telling me to back out of the throttle but the boat says give me more. As for draft, if your loaded down I would say you need 15". Yeah it doesn't run as shallow as some boats out there, but if I'm fishing water that shallow I would most likely be wading any way. It makes a great boat for a day on the lake playing with the family as well. I've had 5 adults and 4 kids in the boat at one time on the lake and never felt crouded. With the F300 pulled the kids on a tube with ease. For an all around boat it's hard to beat the Blue Wave Pure Bay 2400.
I considered the 24 Yellowfin as well, but the layout wasn't as family freindly as the Blue Wave. The Yellowfin is a fishing machine and you can't go wrong with it if you choose it.


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Find a place to by your boat local that can provide great and timely service. Then I would look at models and price. I would say if you are in the Galveston area that would whittle down some models for you. I know you can get to Haynie, Majek, JH, Pathfinder dealership quickly. I run a JH so I am partial to them because of price, service, performance, storage, and warranty. I looked real hard at a Haynie HO but the price for the motor combo and the distance from Houston to get service direct from the actual builder was just a little far. A lot of great options out there. Deciding between models is how you want to fish. Take test rides.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Tran Sport 22SE
OR
Shallow SPort 24 mod V
My favorite two
I've ran both extensively.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder my amigo.To most she is junk but to me she is memories of my children growing up and that first fish.A time when the world was a much kinder place with morals and integrity.Money can't buy that.


----------



## Keppin' it Reel (Jun 26, 2012)

Also a neighbor of yours, Love this boat 22' Gulf Coast Evinrude 150 E-Tech, will do anything I need.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

OnedayScratch said:


> Alright 2 coolers, lookin to see what you guys own or would want to own. Not just a bang for your buck but a quality rig for the Gbay system and the rest of the coast for that matter.
> 
> I've got my ideas on what worx around here but I can always use a little more insight.
> 
> ...


I have a Kenner 21 V Tunnel. I like it. I'm pretty happy with it. It does what I want. Handles chop well, cuts across the bay pretty easy and draft and planes in a foot of water. Goes fairly fast and has livewells and plenty of storage.

My next boat will be a V, V pad or V tunnel, be longer, go faster and have rod lockers. These upgrades are important but not so important where I want to blow 40-50k on another rig.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Brian Castille said:


> A lot of guides in Galveston run Boston Whalers. Unsinkable, solid and a great ride. They can get shallow and get out in the open bay / gulf too. Our second boat is a 17' Montauk and it is great. If we only had one boat, I would look at the 22' Guardian or 21' Montauk.


X2!


----------



## PotlickerHater (Jan 12, 2012)

Ranger Bay - hands down


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

My fully loaded 08 240LTS will be ready for you to own soon.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

sargentmajor said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder my amigo.To most she is junk but to me she is memories of my children growing up and that first fish.A time when the world was a much kinder place with morals and integrity.Money can't buy that.


dude, your right. money can't buy that.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

As to the Grady, my 225 does everything I need it to do in the bay plus it can run offshore easily. It's just not gonna get you into the shallow stuff. As far as a pure bay boat the Yellowfin 24 is far and away the best boat on the market.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Tran 2480 XLR


----------



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

05' 24ft kenner tunnel ......dry ride,gets up in about a ft of water,plenty of room,handles a 2-3 ft chop no problem......runs shallow enough for us down here in trinity and east bay! And the duece an a quarter optimax pushes it fast enough


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

ODS, it all depends on when & how you truly want to fish. All boats mentioned are great boats & in one way or the other will work for our bay system. I bought my boat, a 23 Shoalwater Cat bc I wanted to run shallow, I wanted a smooth & dry ride in the chop that plagues our bays while hauling ***, & a boat made for a fisherman (plenty of room for my rods, gear, two live wells, etc...). I fished everyday this week & I have been able to put my boat in at Fatboys & run accross Jones when other boats second guessed themselves. I sat at the dock & watched others change their minds. Earlier in the week when the water was blown out I was able to get in & out of areas where most boats wouldn't & run accross the bay in stuff wind & chop at 40 mph & not get wet at all. I've run my boat offshore in 1 footers & been ok. I don't jetty fish much at all so I don't really care how it handles rollers. I have taken a 4 foot wave over the bow & it sucked. I have been on Thomas B's 24'11" Haynie cat & that is a bad *** boat too. His layout is awesome & the boat rides really well. Do your research & if you want to take a ride shoot me a pm. GL.... PR


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We run transports and have been extremely happy with them. Started with the 22ft cat, then got the 24ftXLR8 and now have the 24SVT. The SVT is awesome and can handle 2-3 chop with ease and can also get skinny skinny. I'm not to familiar with the Galveston area, but for open water the XLR8 is the way to go. It can't go as shallow, but you can always putt putt in/out if you needed, but you won't find a better "bay" boat at handling rough water.

SVT









































XLR8


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Since it is close to you, go by Reynolds Marine in Baytown sometime and look at their 21ft NauticStar ShallowBay. Hull looks good, has a 5" tunnel, & lots of storage. He has a 150 ETEC on it, but is a Yamaha dealer as well. Also Frontier and Blackjack. 
http://www.reynoldsmarineinc.com/about.asp


----------



## BellaireTX (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm a Pathfinder fan. The fact that there are a lot of them on the water and not a lot of them for sale used tells you something.

If money was no object, the Yellowfins are something else.


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

X 2 on the Pathfinder...


----------



## HooknUp (May 29, 2011)

X3 on pathfinder.. Just picked up our 2013 and love it..


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Shearwater X2200/W Yamaha 250 SHO by far the best built,best riding boat on the market


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

fishntx62 said:


> Shearwater X2200/W Yamaha 250 SHO by far the best built,best riding boat on the market


Will those boats eat up a 2 to 3 foot chop?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

redexpress said:


> Since it is close to you, go by Reynolds Marine in Baytown sometime and look at their 21ft NauticStar ShallowBay. Hull looks good, has a 5" tunnel, & lots of storage. He has a 150 ETEC on it, but is a Yamaha dealer as well. Also Frontier and Blackjack.
> http://www.reynoldsmarineinc.com/about.asp


thanks, haven't been buy there in a couple of years.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

My buddy in Mississippi is a guide and just started running a x22 and said its a ok boat but wet as hell. I think they do look bad *** I almost bought one but I talked to a few guys that was all I needed to hear. I had a deal on a x22/sho250 loaded for 51000 I see them used for 55000plus. Witch makes me feel sorry for those guys. But a boat u don't see a lot of is a keywest bay reef. I had one for 12 years and from the cway east that boat did every thing well. They make a 22 and a 24. I would buy one again anyday I don't have one bad thing to say about that boat.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Go ride in a 21v or 24v Shallow Sport and you will love the combination of going through the chop and running skinny. Those boats run scary shallow for a V hull. Everybody has their favorite, but my 21 v with a TRP does everything I want it to do.


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, Shearwater X2200's will take 2 to 3 foot chop really good. I fish Sabine and it really gets ugly and the boat is a great dry ride.


----------



## curtis provenzano (Jul 15, 2007)

I love my 22vs gulf coast . very dry. galveston bays , to matty bays ,never have had a problem.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

How do you intend to use it?
Do you wade?
What do you want to spend?
How often do you fish?
Is boat storage an issue?
Is storage on the boat an issue?
What water depths do you want to be able to run?
Do you duck hunt?
How big is your family?

... etc etc etc etc ...

We all love what we're familiar with ... but you need to WET TEST any boat your interested in and you'll eliminate 90% of the boats you think will work for you. There's not any one boat that can do everything you'll want it to.


----------



## specsanddots (Mar 22, 2012)

fishntx62 said:


> Yes, Shearwater X2200's will take 2 to 3 foot chop really good. I fish Sabine and it really gets ugly and the boat is a great dry ride.


I to run a Shearwater and yes it is a very well built boat/solid. I've been running this rig for several years and must say its not the smootheast nor the driest bay boat I've ever been in. Espically when loaded down with fuel. Just my $.02


----------



## Keppin' it Reel (Jun 26, 2012)

curtis provenzano said:


> I love my 22vs gulf coast . very dry. galveston bays , to matty bays ,never have had a problem.


 X2!!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

If money was no object this is what I would have and it is *da bom!!!!!!!!*

http://gausebuiltboats.com/models/gause-built-26

But i guess I just have to settle with my Lake & Bay 24 which is an excellent guide boat


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

I run a 24ft triton LTS for bay and open water. So for so good.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

*Shearwater*



specsanddots said:


> I to run a Shearwater and yes it is a very well built boat/solid. I've been running this rig for several years and must say its not the smootheast nor the driest bay boat I've ever been in. Espically when loaded down with fuel. Just my $.02


 I dont know about the X but i have a Z2200 that gets right on top of 2 to 3 chop in the 60s with no issues. Only been wet one time and it was 25 mph winds and about a 3 foot chop. But I never have the full 70 gallons, Im more of a 20 gallon guy...................................... Just my .03 Cents......:walkingsm


----------



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

In my opinion, after years of owning several types of boats, your best investment for the dollar will be to scrap the idea of owning a boat and just hire a guide for whatever fishing you want to do. In the long run you will have enjoyed the ride, fishing and left behind all the headaches of boat ownership.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

TroutNOut said:


> I dont know about the X but i have a Z2200 that gets right on top of 2 to 3 chop in the 60s with no issues. Only been wet one time and it was 25 mph winds and about a 3 foot chop. But I never have the full 70 gallons, Im more of a 20 gallon guy...................................... Just my .03 Cents......:walkingsm


60 in a 3 foot chop?..... Alrighty then.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

TroutNOut said:


> I dont know about the X but i have a Z2200 that gets right on top of 2 to 3 chop in the 60s with no issues. Only been wet one time and it was 25 mph winds and about a 3 foot chop. But I never have the full 70 gallons, Im more of a 20 gallon guy...................................... Just my .03 Cents......:walkingsm


 http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=479156



Kyle 1974 said:


> 60 in a 3 foot chop?..... Alrighty then.


Lol...I'll give Mr. Clueless a hint Kyle: rotfl: great thread by the way:cheers:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ski barge!


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2013)

NEWWATER gets my vote I live mine!!!


----------



## Cool Blue Kid (Apr 26, 2010)

Keppin' it Reel said:


> X2!!


x3 from rockport, port a to baffin and the landcut fish all day and not get wet or beat up


----------



## B-Webb (Sep 5, 2011)

I fish a 22.6 SCB stingray and I love it. I mostly fish the Galveston complex. May not be the best ride in big big chop but can handle it. My vote would be the 25 stingray for Galveston.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Got a Pathfinder I'm willing to part with.....maybe........all the toys(Garmin 740s, fusion, minn kota, power pole,etc).........and a damm T-Top.....


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

We love our Pathfinder 2200V.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

weimtrainer said:


> We love our Pathfinder 2200V.


I love mine too but this T-Top thing is bumming me out......no easy way to make it removable that I have found yet......


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

X3 on the Newwater boats


----------



## yigo (Feb 14, 2013)

This, I have been looking for a while now and one of these will be in my garage in a few months!!!



Blk Jck 224 said:


> I have one for sale...


----------



## Cool Blue Kid (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool Blue Kid said:


> x3 from rockport, port a to baffin and the landcut fish all day and not get wet or beat up


gulf coast 22


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I want the new Shallow Sport X3 BAD!!!!!


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*TRAN*

TRAN SPORT 
2480 XLR8 is a beast .. 21 XLR8 LS is smoken hot... 22 SVT shallow, ALL HAVE A GREAT ride in choppy stuff... ALL DRY RIDES

Customer service TOP NOTCH !!

Freddy


----------



## Fishndagulf7 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a 22 foot Pathfinder and wouldnt trade it for the world. Runs great in chop and and still get back in the marshes


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

"Lil Slam Seeker" Very rough, dangerously fun in big water, slow going and guaranteed to get wet, but we catch fish!!! I love it!


----------

